# Funbook pro coming out soon



## theserpent (Jul 26, 2012)

> Remember the Micromax Funbook we reviewed back in April? Well, now Micromax has just updated its website with a larger 10.1-inch variant of the Funbook tablet which it calls the Funbook Pro. Micromax should launch it sometime next month but the pricing of the tablet has not been decided yet.
> 
> As far as specs go, the Funbook Pro features a 10.1-inch display with a resolution of 1024×600 pixels, a 1.2GHz single-core processor tied in with dual Mali 400 GPUs, a VGA front facing camera, 8GB of internal memory along with a microSD card slot that supports up to 32GB of storage, Wi-Fi connectivity and 1GB of RAM. The Funbook Pro will run Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich.
> 
> ...




Source

 Official website


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

Good. I was thinking of buying Funbook for my dad, if Micromax sets a sweet price point then I will go for Pro.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 26, 2012)

Actually funbook pro,Will be a good competitor to google's nexus 7.
The Main con of nexus 7 is its limited memory .
Hope it's priced under 10k 

this website says prices can be below 10k. If its true then it will be a huge success.And even a tough competitor to the nexus 7.
Only pro in nexus 7 is its nvdia tegra 3


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ we should not speculate on sources other than manufacture


----------



## theserpent (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ hmm ok.Whats the chances of it being under 10k?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

more like 12K+ .. please note they have not only upgraded the LCD but also RAM/Memory.

EDIT: reconsidering.. 10.5 to 12K


----------



## theserpent (Jul 26, 2012)

I really wish it will be under 10k.
But isn't nexus 7 price to less compared to its specs?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ ASUS/Google can take the risk of selling a product at lower price.. regular players cant. Micromax IMO has lower profit over cost of production of their devices. 

3.5K + for larger LCD/more RAM/Storage/Battery? .. I dont think LCD and RAM are cheap to upgrade.. thats my only concern right now.. so based on additional hardware cost  Micromax would set the price for Funbook Pro. Seeing the history of Micromax IMO they would still set the price at a sweet spot


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 26, 2012)

THATs THE VERY COOL  AND FANTASTIC NEWS....! IS This Tab HAVE SIM CARD SLOT FOR 3G AND 2G SIMs?? I think this will soon hit the market.... 
SEE THIS LINK- *www.thinkdigit.com/Tablets/Micromax-to-launch-101-inch-ICS-based-Funbook-Pro_10278.html

@theserpent thanks for good news


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 26, 2012)

@ theserpent: thanks very much for the news, i was about to buy one in future, also do mention the price when disclosed..


----------



## noob (Jul 26, 2012)

> display with a resolution of 1024×600 pixels


Bi*ch Please. No.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 26, 2012)

noob said:


> Bi*ch Please. No.



Oh come on! it's not that bad? Or is it?
But if it's priced at 10k what else can you ask for?


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 26, 2012)

noob said:


> Bi*ch Please. No.



whats with you man!


----------



## theserpent (Jul 26, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> whats with you man!



exactly


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 26, 2012)

noob said:


> Bi*ch Please. No.



a person here is providing a useful information, and you are reacting like a,,... instead of thanking him...

well better do not comment if you don't like it rather than abusive language..


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 26, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> a person here is providing a useful information, and you are reacting like a,,... instead of thanking him...
> 
> well better do not comment if you don't like it rather than abusive language..



AGREE WITH SHIVAM24....!!!
               @NOOB JUST STOP REACTING LIKE THIS...
BETTER U DON'T REPLY HERE.


----------



## SunE (Jul 26, 2012)

Why are you guys attacking noob. I'm sure he's just not pleased with the screen res, and isn't meaning to offend any member.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2012)

No GPS still?


----------



## icebags (Jul 26, 2012)

hope the screen will be better with good sensitivity. current funbook has touch issues with regular market styluses.


----------



## kool (Jul 27, 2012)

again no SIM slot. Why company are making w/o sim card support.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2012)

No dual-core ? Oh come on.
It should have been dual core.

REz should have been little more than 1024x600.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 27, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> No dual-core ? Oh come on.
> It should have been dual core.
> 
> REz should have been little more than 1024x600.



Yes,It Should Have Dual Core processor With 3g Sim Card Slot(Inbuilt 3g)
Its Better To Add 5k To Budget And Buy iberry BT10..Atleast It Have Inbuilt 3g With 10.1 Inches Screen..


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 27, 2012)

Doesn't have much over original Funbook.
If its going to cost 10k+ then better to get Nexus 7 by adding few more grands.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 27, 2012)

noob said:


> Bi*ch Please. No.



Yeah guys he meant the resolution.Yes i understand what he meant i just read the 1024 part.
I agree with him,what is this resolution 1024x600 why could't they keep it 1024x800 or 1280x800 instead


----------



## kool (Jul 28, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Yeah guys he meant the resolution.Yes i understand what he meant i just read the 1024 part.
> I agree with him,what is this resolution 1024x600 why could't they keep it 1024x800 or 1280x800 instead



bahut Gareeb Tab hai yeh thats why..!!


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2012)

a bit of off-topic, this photo is referred as "Bit*h please" for those who are unaware:



Spoiler



*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/101/781/Y0UJC.png


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 28, 2012)

ico said:


> a bit of off-topic, this photo is referred as "Bit*h please" for those who are unaware:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is the reason i dont visit TDF often


----------



## ankit360 (Jul 28, 2012)

1024x600 is not good for 10" display. Also single core processor  is bad .

If they call it "pro" they should come with good spec.  


I don't know why if kindle fire.  And galaxy nexus 7 selling at low cost why Indian company can't make it 

I think they can easy provide device like kindle fire @ 12k or nexus 7 like device @ 15k


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 28, 2012)

Launching next week
Micromax Android 4.0 Funbook Pro Tab to hit stores next week
Micromax to launch 10.1 inch Funbook Pro Tab next week - Tech News - IBNLive


My guess it will be priced Rs 9499


----------



## kool (Jul 31, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Launching next week
> Micromax Android 4.0 Funbook Pro Tab to hit stores next week
> Micromax to launch 10.1 inch Funbook Pro Tab next week - Tech News - IBNLive
> 
> ...



ITS OUT:

10.1 inches Micromax Funbook Pro @Rs.9999 - DesiDime, India's Shopping Community for Best Deals


*
    25.6 Cm (10.1)Capacitive Touch Screen
    Android 4.0.3 Ice-Cream Sandwich Operating System
    Cortex A8,1.2 GHz Processor
    HD Video Playback
    HDMI Port
    Battery 5600mAH
    Connectivity 3G Dongle Support via USB,Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g, USB 2.0
    Memory 8GB/1GB DDR3
    Expandable Upto 32GB
    VGA front facing camera*


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 31, 2012)

Not a deal breaker , at least not at 10k INR. The only attractive thing I find is 10.1 screen , but with non-crispy resolution. Also the brand-value is not so ..


----------



## pulkit_aga (Jul 31, 2012)

things are moving very fast in tablet world while in India we still waiting for dual core etc.
chinese manufacturer are moving to quad core gpu.

just see the specs of this tablet(though i will not suggest buying because of poor manufacturing quality)
price around 225-240$ on different website

Reference 	Window N90Dualcore, Yuandao N90II, N90 Dualcore, N90 version 2
Operating System 	Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich
CPU 	Rockchip RK3066 Dual Core
CPU Frequency 	2 x 1.5Ghz Dual Core
GPU 	Mali 400 Quad Core
RAM 	1 GB
RAM Type 	DDR3
Internal Memory 	16 GB
Card Reader 	microSD Card / TF Card 32GB Max.
Camera / Webcam 	Yes
Camera / Webcam 	Front 2.0 Megapixels / Back 2.0 Megapixels
Screen Size 	9.7 inches
Screen Resolution 	1024x768 pixels
Screen Type 	Capacitive
Multitouch Screen 	Yes
Multitouch 	10 points
Display Technology 	IPS Technology
HDMI Output 	Yes
HD Video Support 	Full HD 1080p
Android Market Support 	Yes
Adobe Flash Support 	Yes
I/O Ports 	mini HDMI, microUSB, Heaphone Jack, MicroSD Slot
WiFi Standard 	802.11 b/g/n
Ethernet Port (RJ45) 	No
3G 	Yes
3G 	By 3G USB Key
GPS 	No
Bluetooth 	Yes
GSM Function 	No
G-Sensor 	Yes
FM Function 	No
Microphone 	Yes (integrated)
Built-in Speakers 	Yes
Battery Capacity 	8000mAh
Battery Life 	10 hours
Color 	Black front, White Back
Language 	Multilingual
Package Content 	Charger, USB Cable, Earphones, User Guide
Dimension 	234 x 185 x 9.8mm
Weight 	609g
Warranty 	1 Year

even allwinner is launching quad core processor

Ampe Allwinner Cortex-A7 Quad-core Tablet is Coming

ARM has also released new gpu called mali 450 it is twice powerful than mali 400 

*www.tomshardware.com/news/mali-450-gpu-arm,16059.html


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 31, 2012)

pulkit_aga said:


> things are moving very fast in tablet world while in India we still waiting for dual core etc.
> chinese manufacturer are moving to quad core gpu.
> 
> just see the specs of this tablet(though i will not suggest buying because of poor manufacturing quality)
> ...


Well its "Made In Chinna" , baby.!! I don't buy chinese. , no matter how damn advanced it becomes , unless.*

..
Well jokes apart ,But Seriously I don't like Made in China stuffs , they are of worst grade and have lots of health hazards associated with them , since they are products of "Mass Production w/o considering standards in mind".


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Well its "Made In Chinna" , baby.!! I don't buy chinese. , no matter how damn advanced it becomes , unless.*
> 
> ..
> Well jokes apart ,But Seriously I don't like Made in China stuffs , they are of worst grade and have lots of health hazards associated with them , since they are products of "Mass Production w/o considering standards in mind".



Almost everything you have with you is "Made is China"


----------



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2012)

^^ expect Akash Tablet


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 31, 2012)

Micromax Funbook Pro available online for Rs. 9,999 | NDTV Gadgets




> Just days after images of the Funbook Pro, the 10.1-inch tablet from Micromax surfaced online, it is now available for sale on the popular deal site, Snapdeal.com priced at Rs. 9,999. However, the tablet is yet to be announced by the company.
> 
> When contacted, the Micromax company official informed NDTV Gadgets saying, "What snapdeal.com is currently offering is an option to pre-book and it will take some time to get the product in the market."
> 
> ...


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 31, 2012)

Any update on SIM card slot? Have they added it in the pro?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 31, 2012)

Faun said:


> Almost everything you have with you is "Made is China"



Well I know , but here I am talking about those Chinese products that are "purely Chinese branded" , you know like the sort of Chinese phones,Chinese tablets,Chinese toys,etc.

The local Chinese brands , not the products and peripherals of our laptops an computer,etc which mentions "Made in China".


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 31, 2012)

The only thing exciting about this is the 5600mAH battery. Other specs are mediocre at best.


----------



## GamingManiac (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with the members above that the resolution should have been more than1280*600...also there should have been a dual core processor.cmon if asus can sell a quad core tegra 3 at rs11000,then is it too much to ask for a dual core at this price point?.Also i am a bit skeptical aboutthe responsiveness of the screen...But the oodles of ram make me happy


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 8, 2012)

First Unboxing video...


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

My funbook is recently shutting off @ 60% battery, its faulty to the core, never again a micromax product, next thing I am buying a windows 8 tablet, period.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> My funbook is recently shutting off @ 60% battery, its faulty to the core, never again a micromax product, next thing I am buying a windows 8 tablet, period.


how are you charging it?



v.Na5h said:


> First Unboxing video...




Screen resolution and a single core processor is a letdown.  apparently this was reflected when browsing webpages. im not sure why two USB ports (sync and host) we provided. they should have combined it.


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

RCuber said:


> how are you charging it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With an old LG charger which does not cause the touch screen problem(its below 1A). So charger is not the issue.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 8, 2012)

RCuber said:


> how are you charging it?
> apparently this was reflected when browsing webpages.



Didnt he say that the screen was sticky due to the screen guard 

i think the price is not justified 
should have been 8-k for its specs


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone has bought Funbook Pro here....
A friend of mine was planning to buy one from snapdeal, anywhere else it is not available.


----------

